

6 simple digital hacks to get more freelance work this year - ihatehandles
http://www.saharahacker.com/post/72309016821/6-simple-digital-hacks-to-get-more-freelance-work-this

======
NameNickHN
I found the last "hack" (Bonus: suggest new projects to existing clients) to
be very effective in the past. It really can't hurt to suggest features or
changes to a client. If they are eager to improve their business, they will be
interested in your ideas. That's also the first step to become a consultant if
that's your thing.

